# Please Help- Plastic Injector Seats / Air Shroud System Question



## 86Cabriolet (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Don't think the injectors have ever been removed...








'86 Cabby 1.8L 8v CIS Jetronic
Ordered these from GAP:








Are these used to replace the original Thermoplastic seats that are threaded into my head? Bentley not clear to me... 
Can I do away with the Air Shroud system? What purpose does it serve? What fuel injector parts/seals would I not need to use if this is possible?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Please Help- Plastic Injector Seats / Air Shroud System Question (86Cabriolet)*

I'm surprised your 86 has the plastic seats, it should have the ones you pictured. Here are the three different style of injector seats that VW used in CIS heads. The brass one is used together with a plastic pieces should on the far right of my picture. With these seats, there's a flat fiber washer (part# 035 133 557) that goes between the lower seat and the head, then there are two o-rings the go on the injector (part #'s 063 133 557, 035 133 557A)


----------



## 86Cabriolet (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Please Help- Plastic Injector Seats / Air Shroud System Question (ABA Scirocco)*

My mistake... you are correct, they are brass
They are very dirty and looked plastic in my inspection mirror








Should I replace them? Or would I be better off not messing with them?
Are there any downsides to eliminating the Air Shroud system? One of my fuel injector stainless end caps is stuck in the seat.








If so do I get rid of the end caps and that lower plastic sleeve?

EDIT: Reason I am asking is that i've got Mercedes brass injectors on the way and one less vacuum line to worry about...

Thanks for your help!


_Modified by 86Cabriolet at 9:43 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Please Help- Plastic Injector Seats / Air Shroud System Question (86Cabriolet)*

I too bought the inserts. But apparently, to do it right, you'll want loctite t primer and loctite 620. For the former, apparently you need some sort of license to buy it since it's a hazmat item. Then the 620 is extremely expensive.
So I just changed the injector o-rings.


----------



## 86Cabriolet (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the response. so you didn't remove the brass inserts or use loctite? any problems?
-is there a suitable substitute to that loctite?
to anyone else, is there problems with not reusing the little metal caps on the end of the injectors? thanks.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (86Cabriolet)*

The brass bits don't need to be replaced, but the plastic shrouds ~always do.
You don't need locktite, or even super glue, but used very sparingly I guess it could help.
The orings are the seals, the brass bit dos NOT have to be very tight for it to work properly, and overtightening will distort the plastic shrouds so that you cannot slide the injectors/tips out later.
You WILL need a 13mm hex bit, a 12mm one (more common) will likely just spin inside. NAPA sells 13mm hex bits.
The other "trick" (explained better here on the forums by others) is to use a 1/2" tap and bolt to remove the plastic bits that almost certainly will be stuck in the head.


----------



## 86Cabriolet (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (piledriver)*

Hey thanks for the response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was able to pull all the lower plastic shrouds mostly intact with the 1/2" tap.
My used brass injectors came in but were in worse shape than my originals








So I cleaned my original injectors, put everthing back together with new orings, crank it and bam, fires right up and idles steady at 900 rpm.








As the engine got warm (not hot or up to normal temp), it just cut off suddenly...








Now I have to crank it for 5 secs or more and give it throttle to get it to fire when warm, then wants to die immediately (runs like only 3cyl are firing, black smoke out the tailpipe) unless I give it throttle...ugh


----------

